# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Shapeshifting and Flying - Have you?

## thedreamingwolfess

I want to know who's Shapeshifted and/or flown. If you have, please share what it's like! I find these things interesting. I am going to try to have a LD tonight and I want to do one of these things, but first, I want to have at least a rough idea what it'll be like. I'm thinking I may shift into a winged wolf; two things in one. Saves me a little time. ^^ So, let me know! I think this would be interesting.  ::dancingcow::

----------


## The Cusp

I did a study on werewolves in dreams to see what the major triggers of werewolf dreams were.  Besides the creepy woods at night and spooky old cabins, the main trigger was anger.  

If you want to shapeshift to beast form in a dream, let yourself get really, really angry and violent.

----------


## WolfTsunade

I shapeshifted into a wolf before and grown wings, not in the same LD though. I used the method in the movie "Blood and Chocolate"                               http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxxVYmX5iy0.                         Cusp is right about using anger to turn into a werewolf, it is easier that way for me. I can't explain growing wings though, I've only done it once and it hurt alot :tongue2: !

----------


## Robot_Butler

I somehow manage to shapeshift all the time.  Sometimes without even doing it willingly.





> Unleash the Beast
> ... "Watch This!" I rolled up my sleeve, and my hand started growing and pulsing. My fingernails grew into long claws, and my skin sprouted dark fur. The wave of fur moved up my forearm, and my muscles twisted and grew. I pulled my shirt off, and looked down to see my chest muscles swell and sprout dense dark fur. I was werewolfing out pretty hard. I felt my chin extend into a snout, and my teeth grow into long fangs. I fell down on all fours, and could feel incredible strength and power. I knew I was a terrible beast.
> 
> Strangely, I stayed in this werewolf form, and finished dinner with my friends. They believed it was a dream, and were throwing me food to catch in my wolf's mouth. It was a great party. Towards the end, we were packing up the leftover food to take home. I grabbed a whole uneaten pizza to take home to my girlfriend. I thought she would love it when she woke up in the morning. I also gathered up all the toys to give to my little brother at his birthday party the next day.
> 
> Halfway out the door, I remembered that I could not take anything with me to the waking world. This frustrated me. I took the bag of toys, and tossed it out into the landscaping. All the toys scattered in the bushes, and I saw a bunch of little kids run over to pick them up. I was still holding the pizza box. I used my werewolf strength to throw it out like a frisbee. As soon as it left my hand, I felt myself rip apart physically and mentally. A fearsome looking black wolf leaped out of my body, chasing the frisbee-pizza across the lawn. I remained standing, with my arm outstretched from the throw, but I was now completely human. My consciousness was in both places at once. I was watching the frisbee fly away, and the powerful wolf chasing it. I also felt myself in the wolf's body. I could feel all four of my legs pounding on the wet grass, and could see the frisbee flying just out of my reach. I leaped in the air, and sunk my fangs into the cardboard box. I also watched from my human body, as the wolf jumped to catch the pizza box. It was very strange.
> 
> Just then, a group of kids brought me back the toys I had scattered in the bushes. I explained why I had thrown them away, and told them to keep them. When I turned back around to look for my wolf, it had vanished in the darkness.

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

Okay, anger and frustration, check. Didn't have an LD last night. -__-' I can throw that into it. And I can summon up a DC that I really hate. ... Maybe do something mean to them in animal form  ::angel::  Robot_Butler, I think that's really interesting. 





> They believed it was a dream, and were throwing me food to catch in my wolf's mouth.



Haha, that sounds fun. XDDD

----------


## Amethyst Star

I shape-shifted into a fish once in a non-LD.  It was a while ago so I can't remember all the details, but it was relatively simple.  I essentially shrunk down to the appropriate size and sprouted fins.  Actually, it took place when I was watching something on a TV which I knew would cause me ot change shape.  It didn't last too long, though.

As far as flying, it's a fabulous sensation!  Being lifted in the air and over the ground below, feeling the freedom from being confined to walk all the time, the wind whipping by your face and through your hair.  It's fantastic  ::D:   If you need some ideas on how to get up, check out the Dream Flying Tutorial.  There's no "winning technique," but simply a matter of lifting yourself in the air and moving yourself around in the direction of your choice.  It's not an "advanced" technique, so don't worry about not being able to do it (if you haven't already).  Go for it, enjoy it, and you'll be fine  :smiley:

----------


## yuriythebest

never shapeshifted but I fly all the time like it's the most natural thing in the world

----------


## DuB

I tried to shapeshift into something once. I don't remember what (I'm sure it's in my dream journal somewhere), but I remember that I started to feel some changes happen, but I could never fully complete the transition and ended up giving up. As for flying, well I do that all the time.  :smiley:

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

*mutters about stupid SP not working and disappointment in self for not doing a RC at the FA*

Need I explain? I WILL have an LD tonight. *determined*

Who would have thought? A fish.

----------


## ray

i shape shift quite a lot and werewolves are my favorite thing for some reason...anywho its relatively easy since i just picture what i want to look like and then feel how that creature's body would move and work.while i'm doing that i shift into the creature i'm trying to be.wings are i think the funnest things to shift.i usually just move my shoulders and feel my back muscles growing out into wings.

----------


## Zhaylin

I have flying dreams very often and I LOVE them.  For the most part, my dreams are like swimming up from the bottom of a pool.  Getting off the ground is often difficult- I have to "grab" the air and kick/lift up off the ground just so and it sometimes takes me a few tries.
When I was a kid, I had a nightmare/incredibly inspirational dream about flying above the treetops and until recently I always stayed low.  THe last few years though, I sometimes fly toward space before the old fear resurfaces- when I dream of entering space I'm usually a spaceship or in one.

I've dreamed of being a wolf, a dog, a bug and a car (to name the few I remember right now) and they were awesome because I saw and experienced life through their "eyes".  But I didn't shape-shift into them, I entered the dream that way.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Went ahead and moved to Dream Control.  :smiley: 

Gah...don't get me started on flying. It's something that's taken me a while to do, and I still haven't done it fully. The most I can do is get  300 ft. into the air. But even that little bit is still amazing. 

I've always wanted to transform, but it's never actually been on my To-do list.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I almost forgot about this dream:





> ...
> "Screw this!" I yelled out loud, frustrated. I vaulted over the guard rail, and slid down the banister on my feet. Halfway down, I leaped into the air and spread my arms out to either side. My arms sprouted feathers and flattened into eagle wings. I tucked my legs beneath me, folding my knees into my chest, and extending my toes into long bird talons. I glided down towards an open door, and out into the sunlight.
> 
> I beat my wings, and lifted into the air to turn over in an exhilarating high loop. Coming down from the loop, I thought for a second to remember what I wanted to do. I remembered the Dream Views task of the month to taste something intangible. I ended my loop a few feet off the ground, hovering near a stone lamp post at the foot of a driveway. I reached out toward the red stone with my human hand, and tried to draw the color off of it. A cloud of dark red dust lifted off the surface, and covered my fingers like dust from a terracotta conte crayon. I brought my fingers to my lips and licked them. They tasted gritty and earthy, like clay. "This is what red must tase like," I thought to myself.
> 
> Not satisfied with this result, I looked up to the beautiful blue sky above me. I was amazed at how clear my environment was, and how far I could see in all directions. I floated upward, towards the beautiful clear sky. I had to get above the shadows of the surrounding buildings. As I floated upward, I saw the sun crest the roof of the nearest house. As it appeared, I opened my mouth wide to suck in it's brilliant light. I immediately had the sensation of my mouth filling with something. I could feel pressure on my tongue, like opening your mouth while under water. It tasted leafy, like cooked spinach. I thought to myself, "I must be tasting my own chlorophyll, like a plant."
> 
> The light from the sun was blinding me no matter how much I squinted. I instinctively closed my eyes for a second to block out it's bright light. As soon as my eyes shut, I found myself back in bed.

----------


## Soldier

flying is the most amazing thing i've done in a LD. at first i simply couldnt do it so i jacked a car and sped down the dream highway and after reaching 80 i slammed on the brakes and rocketed through the windshield and soared upward, the sensation of the wind in your face is amazing! the car trick i learned later wasnt needed. all you have to do is believe you can do it, now i simply lift off the ground. i want to transform so bad and im itching to try it

----------


## Smarties

I've never tried shapeshifting in a lucid dream, but flying is something I do quite often in lucid dreams. (and if it counts, I always float instead of walking in lucids) The first time I flew in a lucid dream, it happened completely spontaneously and it was just completely natural to me although I couldn't really stop accelerating. I've become pretty good at controlling the speed now, but for some reason I can't descend without simply falling. If I try to fly down, I end up just hanging limply in the air, which feels rather awkward. The feeling of flying, however, is incredible. Before I actually tried it, I wasn't too excited about flying in lucid dreams, but I could never have been more wrong about how amazing it is. I simply cannot describe the feeling of freedom you get while soaring around in your own little world, unrestricted by the laws of nature and society. I don't think anyone can possibly imagine what it's like before they've tried it out themselves.

----------


## topten35

I've shapeshifted a few times and flown lots of times.  I've shapeshifted into girls 3 different times, i transformed into a car and started racing down the street, i think that's it with shapeshifting.  When i turned into a car i just thought about it, when i turned into a girl, it was accidental.  Most of the times when i have flown, it was because i was in "danger".  Most recent flying dream was a few weeks ago, i was at this playground, which was a real playground in my old neighborhood, and there was this dobermin pincher, all black dog, and i looked at him and he was about to attack me so, i just flew in the air and hovered.  The thing is i was only able to hover about 15 to 30 feet in the air, and the dog was jumping up and almost grabbing my legs.

----------


## Lusense

I like to fly like all the time haha. As for shapeshifting, I have done it a few times in LDs and in regular dreams but for some reason I haven't gotten too proficient at that yet. Didn't attempt it too much I guess but I should give it a try again next time it happens.

----------


## Hukif

Shapeshift, put energy on limb I want to change and will it to do so, generally from hands to claws, tough to pass into non-human form, use a spell for better results, why bother to do it while my subconcient can? From those, spider and dragon are my favorites.

Fly... I don't like it much. I think there was a post explaining how I learned that one <.<

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

Thanks for the replies, guys! I'll edit this tomorrow, I just want to let you guys all know that you're being _extremely_ helpful.  ::D:  Now, time for me to get dreaming! XD

 :Off to Bed: 

Edit: :] Okay, now I'm going to quote some people and be like, "Whoa." XD





> ...
> "Screw this!" I yelled out loud, frustrated. I vaulted over the guard rail, and slid down the banister on my feet. Halfway down, I leaped into the air and spread my arms out to either side. My arms sprouted feathers and flattened into eagle wings. I tucked my legs beneath me, folding my knees into my chest, and extending my toes into long bird talons. I glided down towards an open door, and out into the sunlight.
> 
> I beat my wings, and lifted into the air to turn over in an exhilarating high loop. Coming down from the loop, I thought for a second to remember what I wanted to do. I remembered the Dream Views task of the month to taste something intangible. I ended my loop a few feet off the ground, hovering near a stone lamp post at the foot of a driveway. I reached out toward the red stone with my human hand, and tried to draw the color off of it. A cloud of dark red dust lifted off the surface, and covered my fingers like dust from a terracotta conte crayon. I brought my fingers to my lips and licked them. They tasted gritty and earthy, like clay. "This is what red must tase like," I thought to myself.
> 
> Not satisfied with this result, I looked up to the beautiful blue sky above me. I was amazed at how clear my environment was, and how far I could see in all directions. I floated upward, towards the beautiful clear sky. I had to get above the shadows of the surrounding buildings. As I floated upward, I saw the sun crest the roof of the nearest house. As it appeared, I opened my mouth wide to suck in it's brilliant light. I immediately had the sensation of my mouth filling with something. I could feel pressure on my tongue, like opening your mouth while under water. It tasted leafy, like cooked spinach. I thought to myself, "I must be tasting my own chlorophyll, like a plant."
> 
> The light from the sun was blinding me no matter how much I squinted. I instinctively closed my eyes for a second to block out it's bright light. As soon as my eyes shut, I found myself back in bed.



That's really cool. I read about that task of the month (though I wasn't on this site when it was available to do) and I thought it would be awesome. ^__^ So... Light tastes like spinach. That's interesting. O__o





> I shape-shifted into a fish once in a non-LD. It was a while ago so I can't remember all the details, but it was relatively simple. I essentially shrunk down to the appropriate size and sprouted fins. Actually, it took place when I was watching something on a TV which I knew would cause me to change shape. It didn't last too long, though.



Blub blub. <&#186 :wink2: }_<|   That's my version of a fish. x__x Epic failure, eh?
But now I feel like I want to shrink. *dies* SO MANY GOALS, SO LITTLE... LDs. D: *does reality check* 

[quote=ray]i shape shift quite a lot and werewolves are my favorite thing for some reason...anywho its relatively easy since i just picture what i want to look like and then feel how that creature's body would move and work.while i'm doing that i shift into the creature i'm trying to be.wings are i think the funnest things to shift.i usually just move my shoulders and feel my back muscles growing out into wings.[/ray]

Wolves <3 + Wings <3 = Wongs <3<3 ... lol

To all of you who posted about flying... I can only imagine what it's like.  ::D:  I'm determined to do it eventually, though.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

If you grow wings, do you feel the muscles in them? Do you feel the nerves in them? If you become a four leged thing, can you feel all four legs? Or do you just feel like yourself?

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

> If you grow wings, do you feel the muscles in them? Do you feel the nerves in them? If you become a four leged thing, can you feel all four legs? Or do you just feel like yourself?



I've done both, but non-lucidly. I've had multiple dreams where I'm a wolf, and I can feel all legs. I had one dream where I had wings, and I could feel them. That sensation was amazing, because I could feel the air billowing up and them filling out, the feathers ruffling (yes, feathers... they were white, too)... the wind was incredible. ^__^

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> I've done both, but non-lucidly. I've had multiple dreams where I'm a wolf, and I can feel all legs. I had one dream where I had wings, and I could feel them. That sensation was amazing, because I could feel the air billowing up and them filling out, the feathers ruffling (yes, feathers... they were white, too)... the wind was incredible. ^__^




That looks really cool. Lucid Dreams just keep impressing me. I can't wait to have a real one. Every time someone describes them they seem so perfect. I have once flyed on a flying broom in a non-lucid dream. My parents had bought it for me and when I had riped the package I was really excited to use it. As I flew through the air I could feel a great sensation. I wish it had been an LD, I would have enjoyed it more. Is it weird to fly with wings? (weird's not a bad thing to me... I love all the weird sensation that we get when we SP...)

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

> That looks really cool. Lucid Dreams just keep impressing me. I can't wait to have a real one. Every time someone describes them they seem so perfect. I have once flyed on a flying broom in a non-lucid dream. My parents had bought it for me and when I had riped the package I was really excited to use it. As I flew through the air I could feel a great sensation. I wish it had been an LD, I would have enjoyed it more. Is it weird to fly with wings? (weird's not a bad thing to me... I love all the weird sensation that we get when we SP...)



:] I've only had two. Both ended with the dream shifting back to non-lucid. x__x KEEP UP THE HARD WORK! *pushes self to LDing limits*

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> :] I've only had two. Both ended with the dream shifting back to non-lucid. x__x KEEP UP THE HARD WORK! *pushes self to LDing limits*



Thanks ::bowdown:: 

Anyways, Even if it take a year, I'll try and try and never stop. LDing is way to got to just give up on it. How long have you been doing this. Aperently, it takes close to 4 weeks to be able to LD. I'm at my 1st/Starting my second.

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

> Thanks
> 
> Anyways, Even if it take a year, I'll try and try and never stop. LDing is way to got to just give up on it. How long have you been doing this. Aperently, it takes close to 4 weeks to be able to LD. I'm at my 1st/Starting my second.



Well, my first Lucid Dream was either over the summer or last year, and that was after I discovered the topic and became absolutely obsessed with it. That night, I was up until 11PM, doing reality checks every 5 minutes, and ended up doing a RC in my dream, then became lucid. The one that I love is when you plug your nose and try to breathe. XD It's funny if you can breathe, because obviously that can't happen in the waking world. ^__^ Sooo, I've known about it for awhile. :3 But I just recently got back into it. So, yeah, two so far. But the second was the one that re-triggered this obsession. XD

If you count that first one, anywhere from half a year to a year. ^__^ But I know so much _more_ about it now!

----------


## XxJOxX

I have shape-shifted before, in lucid and non-lucid dreams...
I thinks it's mostly due to reading the novels called Animorphs.
The novel is about a bbunch of teenagers who find a cube that lets them turn into an animal- but only one- of their choosing. Then they go and fight crime  :tongue2: .
I have turned into an eagle before(best feeling EVER).I have also morphed into a snake. It was quite interesting because I could no longer feel my limbs and could only feel the body of the snake, it is very hard to explain. :tongue2: 
It was probably one of the more fun things I've done in dreams... Except for martial arts fighting and stuff like that.... More exhilarating ::banana::  I guess. ::D:

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

> I have shape-shifted before, in lucid and non-lucid dreams...
> I thinks it's mostly due to reading the novels called Animorphs.
> The novel is about a bbunch of teenagers who find a cube that lets them turn into an animal- but only one- of their choosing. Then they go and fight crime .
> I have turned into an eagle before(best feeling EVER).I have also morphed into a snake. It was quite interesting because I could no longer feel my limbs and could only feel the body of the snake, it is very hard to explain.
> It was probably one of the more fun things I've done in dreams... Except for martial arts fighting and stuff like that.... More exhilarating I guess.



O: I read those books! =D They're really good. <3 I love Tobias; he's my favorite character. ^__^ And the alien in human form is funny. Especially when he's talking. *yells at self:  :Off topic:  * Yeah... :] BUT STILL, THAR GOOD BOOKS. *argues with self* Ugh, sugar rush causes hyperness.  ::roll::  Anyways. Yes. I love being animals with wings. Even though I've only done it once. But it's so freeeee *draws out last syllables, raises arms, and floats around in circles into the puffy clouds backed by the sunset*

----------


## XxJOxX

LolLlOlolool  ::D: 
those books were the best....
Even though I got made fun of for reading them I still did anyways.  :Sad: 
When I was reading it I sortof "felt out" what their transformation is like.. Since they always describe the transformation so clearly. Like how it feels, whats shrinking/growing, whats happenning to their limbs.. (LOTS O' DETAIL!)
lol. :smiley:  But yea. Thats what I did, and I had really vivid dreams with LOTS O' DETAIL!

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

> LolLlOlolool 
> those books were the best....
> Even though I got made fun of for reading them I still did anyways. 
> When I was reading it I sortof "felt out" what their transformation is like.. Since they always describe the transformation so clearly. Like how it feels, whats shrinking/growing, whats happenning to their limbs.. (LOTS O' DETAIL!)
> lol. But yea. Thats what I did, and I had really vivid dreams with LOTS O' DETAIL!



Yes, they were the bestest. XD Yeah, I didn't let anyone find out I read them. XD I only read them in like, 4th and 5th grade, because I couldn't find all of the books. D: But I'm still looking out for them. One day I want to get a copy of every one (there's, like, 40+!) The transformations are _really_ cool to read. Who wrote those books, if you can remember? Because I wonder if they were into lucid dreaming to figure out how it feels... *shrug* could happen! XD

----------


## XxJOxX

> Yes, they were the bestest. XD Yeah, I didn't let anyone find out I read them. XD I only read them in like, 4th and 5th grade, because I couldn't find all of the books. D: But I'm still looking out for them. One day I want to get a copy of every one (there's, like, 40+!) The transformations are _really_ cool to read. Who wrote those books, if you can remember? Because I wonder if they were into lucid dreaming to figure out how it feels... *shrug* could happen! XD



Well, I'm not sure who wrote those books but my best guess is K.A Applegate.
I dunno if he/she was into lucid dreaming but probably had some tie to some dreams he/she may have had.... really, its anyone's guess..

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

I know so much about LD too. But this is like Phys Ed or Intergrated Tech. There's more than the theory, you have to actually do it, you have to know what it is and practice, practice practice. I can't wait for the feeling. I've been obssessed about it for this one long week. I've just started using a DJ and I do reality check during the day. 

Today I was in the bus and I did what I always do, I put the possiblility that I really might be in a dream and I looked around and felt like I really might been in a dream (I knew I wasn't) but I was forcing the thought to be there. It's winter and so the glasses we're all white and for one minute I felt like the bus was flying in the clouds so I was making myself believe it was a dream. (I knew the bus wasn't flying in the clouds) but I was able to make myself think like it was happening because it was possible ( according to sight, sounds). Then I really had to make a reality check when (sight) proved that I was on the ground. The feeling of flying in my bus was really cool even if it was less real than an LD.

----------


## XxJOxX

update...
sorry for double post...
the author IS K.A Apllegate, SHE intended to write every book herself, but others worte them too.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Oh I read that book too when I was in elementary. Really liked it. 

It must feel weird to be a snake. I defenitly need to try it.

----------


## XxJOxX

It's really weird being a snake. It should probably be #2 on your list next to an eagle/bird.
Those two are really amazing. Recommend it to anyone..

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

You guys just make my obsession of having an LD bigger and bigger and the day I have an LD I will start a dependence to them. I know it! LDs will be my drogues!  ::banana:: 

*Note to self - Transform into an eagle and a snake after

*Other note to self - Make sure that there ain't any eagles around when I become a snake

*Another note to self - Do not tell anyone at school "It was so cool to be an eagle! Oh and being a snake was so cool too! I have to try being a fish tomorow"

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

> You guys just make my obsession of having an LD bigger and bigger and the day I have an LD I will start a dependence to them. I know it! LDs will be my drogues! 
> 
> *Note to self - Transform into an eagle and a snake after
> 
> *Other note to self - Make sure that there ain't any eagles around when I become a snake
> 
> *Another note to self - Do not tell anyone at school "It was so cool to be an eagle! Oh and being a snake was so cool too! I have to try being a fish tomorow"



LOL. I'm going to do the same thing. Being a snake would be a whole new experience, with the missing limbs and such. ^__^

"Ohmygosh, being a snake was AWESOME =D" lol

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

> I know so much about LD too. But this is like Phys Ed or Intergrated Tech. There's more than the theory, you have to actually do it, you have to know what it is and practice, practice practice. I can't wait for the feeling. I've been obssessed about it for this one long week. I've just started using a DJ and I do reality check during the day. 
> 
> Today I was in the bus and I did what I always do, I put the possiblility that I really might be in a dream and I looked around and felt like I really might been in a dream (I knew I wasn't) but I was forcing the thought to be there. It's winter and so the glasses we're all white and for one minute I felt like the bus was flying in the clouds so I was making myself believe it was a dream. (I knew the bus wasn't flying in the clouds) but I was able to make myself think like it was happening because it was possible ( according to sight, sounds). Then I really had to make a reality check when (sight) proved that I was on the ground. The feeling of flying in my bus was really cool even if it was less real than an LD.



That's sweet;; I think I'll try it tomorrow. :3 I've been on here for about a week, and I'm thinking about joining a few more LD sites. I also just started with a DJ about a week ago, and started doing RCs again.  :smiley:  When it's the 11th, I'm going to start looking for someone to adopt me. *searches*

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

lol yeah! I feel like I've enter a whole different world when I came to this forum. Anything I talk about here I couldn't say at school. Even my family kind of think its weird. I completly stop talking to them about it but I'm not hiding the fact that I have continued. I can just imagine a conversation at school:

Me - "Hey! Yesterday I flew in the clouds! 'Was so cool"

Friend - "That doesn't make sense, whatever"

Me - "I'm not even kidding! It was awesome, you could do it too"

Friend - "You're so fucked up!"

Me - "It's not my imagination, it was a dream"

Friend - "Oh, ok! Yesterday, I had a dream and I ate a mountain of chocolate! Oh my gosh! (sarcasm)

Me - "YOu don't get it, it was so real!"

Friend - "Sure, I have dreams too you know, not that great!"

In brief - Me = Big missunderstood losar!

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> That's sweet;; I think I'll try it tomorrow. :3 I've been on here for about a week, and I'm thinking about joining a few more LD sites. I also just started with a DJ about a week ago, and started doing RCs again.  When it's the 11th, I'm going to start looking for someone to adopt me. *searches*



Adopt you? Are you an orphin?

I'm satisfied with this site for now, I might go on another one later, but I'm not planing into that...

----------


## XxJOxX

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Don't leave!
This is probably the BEST site EVER!
lol
no but seriously..... BEING A SNAKE IS AWSEOME!!
w00ps... spelt that wrong...
I AM SMART!!! S-M-R-T SMART!

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Don't leave!
> This is probably the BEST site EVER!
> lol
> no but seriously..... BEING A SNAKE IS AWSEOME!!
> w00ps... spelt that wrong...
> I AM SMART!!! S-M-R-T SMART!



Lol, write! You're so smrt! lol! (oops, I wrote 'right' 'write'... I'm so smrter than you, lol!)

No, when I said "go to another website", I meant "add another website to which I would go other than this one but still coming to this one"

----------


## XxJOxX

Ohhhhh. You no say dat befooooore!

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> Adopt you? Are you an orphin?



lol

Wolfess probably means getting adopted on the forums. It's the Adoption Program.  :smiley:

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

> lol
> 
> Wolfess probably means getting adopted on the forums. It's the Adoption Program.



Exactly. XD lol, no, I'm not an orphan. *points to Snowy* that's exactly what I meant. Hehe.

----------


## Paradox-db3

Never shapeshifted.  But flown at least a half a dozen times.  For me it usually starts out difficult.  But in a short time, I'm flying freely and naturally.

__________________
__________________ Line, please....
__________________
__________________ Dream Tasks I Want To Achieve And Master:

----------


## XxJOxX

Hey! I live in Canada too!
OK..  :Off topic: 
Anyways..
If you're having trouble shapeshifting, what I like to do is picture the animal I want to be in my head, and go thru "metamorphisis" sorta.. :tongue2: 
Hard to explain.. Maybe you get my drift..

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

I live in Canada three!!! And seriously, you were so off topic! :Off topic:  Bad you!!!

lol :boogie: 

I'll repeat again and again "Can't wait for LD!!!"

----------


## Paradox-db3

Let's start a "We're From Canada" thread somewhere and see who's all from our great nation!  And then we'll see what part of Canada we're from!

----------


## Paradox-db3

Okay...a new topic in the Lounge under "Senseless Banter"!  Canadians unite, and dyslexics untie!

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Let's start a "We're From Canada" thread somewhere and see who's all from our great nation!  And then we'll see what part of Canada we're from!



In which Forum thing?

----------


## Paradox-db3

LOL!  In the "Lounge".  Scroll almost all the way down when in the "Dreamviews Lucid Dreaming Forums" main page.  Go into the lounge and look for "Senseless Banter".  There we are!

_____
______
________
__________
____________
________________

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Anyways, Even if it take a year, I'll try and try and never stop. LDing is way to got to just give up on it.



Hopefully it won't take that long  ::shock::   Keep up that excitement, and your subconscious will get the point, eventually, that it is something you are serious about.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Hopefully it won't take that long   Keep up that excitement, and your subconscious will get the point, eventually, that it is something you are serious about.




Thank you.  :boogie:

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

> Okay...a new topic in the Lounge under "Senseless Banter"!  Canadians unite, and dyslexics untie!







> In which Forum thing?



*pokes Pardox's post* ^__^

Heh. I have a Canadian penpal? XD

I'm _proud_ to be an *A*.merican.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> *pokes Pardox's post* ^__^
> 
> Heh. I have a Canadian penpal? XD
> 
> I'm _proud_ to be an *A*.merican.



lol!

I'm _proud_ to be a *C*.anadian.
Which is beside America by the way

----------


## Goobatron

Are some things harder to shapeshift into than others?

Ive only had 1 LD, and it only lasted a few seconds. But if i could shapeshift, i would want to turn into a Eagle or a Falcon, cause i love birds. But being a Giraffe would be really cool.  ::banana::

----------


## 16Candles

i dream i can fly often.  i think i'm good at it.  it's not a lucid dream, but a vivid dream.  i start by spreading my arms like airplaine wings.  then i usually fall foreward and push with my toes.  and i'm off!

----------


## JadedSapphire

I had a really short LD last night (my 2nd one - yay!) where I flew.  I was flying really fast and ended up in a lake and couldn't fly out of it.

----------


## topten35

> Are some things harder to shapeshift into than others?
> 
> Ive only had 1 LD, and it only lasted a few seconds. But if i could shapeshift, i would want to turn into a Eagle or a Falcon, cause i love birds. But being a Giraffe would be really cool.



I think its hardest at least for me, to shapeshift into another person, i was thinking about doing that every night last week and a few nights this week.  I still don't know how i shapeshifted into a girl in one of my lucids, i was just walkings next to the girl with my arms around her, and then all of a sudden i looked just like her.

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

> Are some things harder to shapeshift into than others?
> 
> Ive only had 1 LD, and it only lasted a few seconds. But if i could shapeshift, i would want to turn into a Eagle or a Falcon, cause i love birds. But being a Giraffe would be really cool.



Keep it up! It does pay off! I swear =D I know from my new experience. XD But anyways, I've only tried shape-shifting once, but I want to try it again. I'm guessing that it would be harder to shape-shift into something that has a different number of limbs, or is bigger than us, because those are things we can only imagine. I actually take that back. Never underestimate the imagination. XD It's a wild party animal. *funny image*

----------


## chucklesx123

i once had a recurring transformed into something... horrible and indescribeable. thats why i decided to start lucid dreaming  ::D:

----------


## hgld1234

I have flown in a nonLD before (or at least glided). It was the best sensation EVER!!!

----------


## peacock486

I've flown in a lucid before.  it was like floating to places really fast.  I've also flown out of the atmosphere.

I'd like to fly an Apollo spacecraft though  :tongue2: 
maybe a block 1...

----------


## Wicked

Most people who are into lucid dreaming probably flew at least once. As for shapeshifting... I remember once something vaguely... maybe I wrote it down somewhere... (no regular DJ is a bitch).

----------


## Indeed

I've flown before, and consider myself way to lucky. A DC taught me.

I'd really like to shape shift, when my recall gets better.

----------


## ClearView

I wantz to shapeshift and fly.

-CV

----------


## kulananda

Things i've changed into:
a fly
a crow
a werewolf

I've flown more times than i can count

Things i've had encounters with:
vampires
tree people
the  undead /ghouls
sexy women
my dead mother and father
girl friends
group sex
wars
killing
enlightend masters 
bizarre terror dreams
probably more

----------


## JarHed

Done both. Shapeshiftings easier.

----------


## kulananda

Hey Clearview
So whats up with that picture of the catholic? guy, is that the poop?

----------


## Perlinfalcon

I read this thread a few weeks ago, when I first started trying to have lucid dreams. I thought it would be pretty cool to shapeshift into a fox. I tried it once in a lucid false awakening but just ended up crawling around on all fours. Then I tried again last week and managed to turn my hands into paws and then the rest of my body. But I could see in my shadow that I still had my own head. Pretty strange. Never got the full transformation but did manage to master trotting around on all fours, which was fun.

----------


## sleepingsheep

Both my 1st and 2nd LD's on this site i experienced flight. 
it was amazing and unlike anything i could experience waking life.
i'm not very good at it and only made it about 100ft off the ground and at that point started to just kind of paper-airplane my way down :/
i'm really interested in mastering flight though; and shapeshifting would definatelly be an amazing experience. 
maybe some bat-wings?  :smiley:  and glowing eyes!

----------


## PatHIverson

Another interesting one.

I seem to have adequate control, but I've never needed to or desire to shape-shift or fly.  I guess I'll try it and get back to you.

----------


## andrewp

I've done both.

Flying felt like it came natural to me. I just willed myself to lift off the ground. Then I was just swooping around.

Shapeshifting was a little more difficult. For some reason, I couldn't just will myself to transform in to an animal or something else. It was weird, since I usually have great control over my dreams. What I did was I created a bottle of "shapeshifting pills". So you take the pill, and say the name of whatever you want to transform in to. It worked great. =D

----------


## PatHIverson

Interesting approach, I'll give it a try... Usually it never comes when I want it to, so I might be while...

----------


## TerriblyLovely

I am not sure if this is considered shape-shifting. I once had a dream where I was running away from the police because I was brewing an illegal insomnia potion (yes, I too have no idea where that came from) and I was in a car, trying to drive home when I somehow realised it was a dream. I jumped out of the car and climbed up a building, broke a window and climbed in. When the police looked through the same window I flattened myself on the ground so I was like a pancake and the police didn't see me. Not sure if that is shape shifting as I didn't exactly turn into something else. I would LOVE TO though. I've flown loads of times. I either just kick off the ground and will myself to float up or I jump down from huge cliffs or buildings. I think I prefer jumping  :wink2: 

Any shape shifting tips?

----------

